# hunting partner for Rabbits



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am looking for someone with a dog to do a little rabbit hunting in geauga county. I have a great piece of property where the rabbits run around like seagulls fly by lake erie. I have shot a few on the way to the woods squirrel hunting and when there is snow there are tracks everywhere. The owner says he hates them getting in his garden and would like me to get rid of them. It is in the restricted zone so we would not be able to go till december. Anyone interested?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i would love to join you in december but my dog is still learning so let me know if that ok thanks


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

That is fine I actually have one that is still trying to learn to


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

cool pm me when its time i am planning on heading out to grand river this weekend if you want to join me


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

hey nckelsman where is geauga county at never heard of it. i have a good beagle and a young one just starting would loveto get some where thick with the rabbits. i went out sat. a.m. and must have been behind someone else cause the ran 3 rabbits but none over 10 mins. long they just ran to their hole and it was over very aggrivating for the first day.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Geagua county is in northeast ohio


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Have 16ga and will travel


----------



## The Mick 7 (Nov 27, 2006)

hey nicklesman I just moved to Geauga County. I would like to hook up with some hunting partners. If you do not mind I would like to tag along to get to know the area.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

now that bow season is ending I am ready to head out if anyone is interested still let me know


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

You got a pm. I am in Kent, heading towards Chagrin Falls this weekend.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Just lookin at the map, that restricted area is up near Hambden Orchard wildlife area right? Shouldn't take me more than 30 mins to get there from my fiance's house. Let me know!


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

I am in kent, always looking for someone to hunt/run dogs with.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Not to thread jack or anything, but roughrider, you interested in meeting up to kick up some rabbits possibly next weekend? After deer season closing this weekend, I might try to get some bunnies next weekend, unless nickles wants to meet up, then it's up to him. I had actually posted in the trade-a-trip section about someone wanting to rabbit hunt and then i saw this post.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i know a few guys are getting together this weekend on huntohio to do some bunny hunting


----------

